

Helpouts by Google - ryanwhitney
https://helpouts.google.com

======
frantzmiccoli
The idea looks really awesome (already seen it elsewhere but not with Google
behind). Google supports may help this to reach the critical mass and be done
with the correct software stack.

It's always better than being force-fed with Google+.

------
eappleby
This launched last November. Haven't heard much news about since though.

[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2013/11/introducing-
helpouts-...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2013/11/introducing-helpouts-
help-when-you-need.html)

------
markolschesky
The Helpouts signup form feels janky. I know as random guy looking to help
people with healthcare technology advice isn't the most pressing use case to
fast track to beta status, but I wish I heard more from them after signing up.

------
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6248771](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6248771).

